
Never Take the Meeting: How I Tried (and Failed) to Infiltrate a Mentorship Cult - thomasjudge
https://medium.com/@swimjones/never-take-the-meeting-how-i-tried-and-failed-to-infiltrate-a-mentorship-cult-615751df4c2
======
staticautomatic
One of these people approached me at a Starbucks in Norcal. I debated doing
the same thing the author did but thought better of it. I could tell
immediately it was a scheme, and although I figured the odds were low that I'd
be putting myself in physical danger I couldn't shake the fear that they might
harass or threaten me or otherwise make my life difficult if I got in too deep
and then bailed. Like they might be an actual cult. Weirder and worse shit
happens to people all the time. Look at Scientology.

------
magic_beans
Are MLMs much more common in smaller cities/towns? I can't imagine this ever
working in New York or SF.

~~~
Psyonic
I don't know about "working", but I was approached by someone like this at a
bookstore in Cambridge, MA.

------
linuxftw
Firstly, this reads like made-up trash.

Author goes undercover to waste time with MLM scammers for reasons unknown. I
suppose the intended purpose was a form of freelance journalism?

~~~
mruts
I mean he’s in college so he’s probably not that busy.

